
A Melting Arctic Could Spark a New Cold War - jonbaer
http://time.com/4773238/russia-cold-war-united-states-artic-donald-trump-barack-obama-vladimir-putin/
======
sgillen
The title is definitely click baitey (and overblown). It will increase
tensions yes, but probably not more than the two nations meddling in the
Middle East or Russian hacking already has.

